

Verizon offers free iPhone 6 with trade-in, 2-year contract - timjahn
http://www.cnet.com/news/verizon-offers-free-iphone-6-with-trade-in-2-year-contract/

======
maresca
Yeah, and for those of us that are grandfathered into unlimited data, we'd
lose our unlimited contract while upgrading. I'll stick with my 4S so I don't
get squeezed per gig.

~~~
timjahn
I don't understand this argument. Verizon can take away unlimited data at any
moment (and most likely will at some point).

~~~
jmathai
I lost my unlimited data plan when I upgraded and got a subsidized iPhone.
Ultimately I decided that it makes more fiscal sense to get subsidized phones
and pay for upgrading from my 2GB plan to 4GB or 6GB on the months when I go
over.

Verizon makes it easy to increase your monthly data allowance for a month as
long as you request it before the billing period is over. It automatically
reverts back to your base plan for the next month.

They even send you an SMS as you approach your limit. It's as simple as a call
or chat through their terrible website requesting a one month increase.

